
Ask HN: Sideline resources? - p0d
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m very happy with my life working for the man and also myself. I&#x27;m a part-time company sysadmin (3 days a week) and run my own web business (2 days). I guess I&#x27;m wondering if there are any websites, forums or resources for those with sidelines? I think it would be interesting to learn and share with others in the same situation.<p>Thanks
======
DoreenMichele
[https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!forum/business-
bootstrap...](https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!forum/business-
bootstrappers)

It's quiet, but you are welcome to join and try to liven things up. It is
aimed at folks not specifically looking for VC money. Sidelines are perfectly
welcome.

~~~
p0d
Thanks

------
justboxing
You mean sidegigs / side jobs / side projects?

Here's one where you can buy / sell Side projects.
[https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com)

~~~
p0d
My bad, I wasn’t clear in my question. I’m not looking for gigs, more for
resources for those working a job and having a gig. I think being in this
position has its own challenges. I was curious to know if there were books or
forums on the topic folk would recommend?

